# problema mplayer...

## inspiron

quando provo a vedere un filmato con mplayer mi dice questo:

```

l-(marco)-(25 February 2005 - 20:39)-(charged,top)-> mplayer /home/marco/engage.mpeg 

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdv.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

come posso risolvere?

----------

## alemare

ciao! me l'aveva fatto anche a me un mesetto fa, mi sembra che avevo risolto ricompilando mplayer

Ciao Ale

----------

## FiNeX

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> quando provo a vedere un filmato con mplayer mi dice questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> l-(marco)-(25 February 2005 - 20:39)-(charged,top)-> mplayer /home/marco/engage.mpeg 
> ...

 

Sembra che il messaggio ti dica anche la soluzione: mplayer non trova la libreria libdv.so.2, quindi:

1) verifica la presenza della lib (magari è stata ricompilata inun secondo momento e non esiste più libdv.so.2 ma magari ha un nome "simile"

2) se il punto 1 è corretto, allora  ricompilando quindi mplayer il problema dovrebbe essere risolto: mplayer si linka alla nuova lib e sei apposto

3) una soluzione spartana è quella di vedere se c'è una lib libdv.so (prova a cercare in /usr/lib, oppure con un locate o con un tuo metodo a piacere per trovare un file)

... quando la trovi fai un link a quella lib che deve avere il nome libdv.so.2, ldconfig e sei apposto.... 

ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare un

```
# revdep-rebuild -p
```

(si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit)

----------

## inspiron

```

l-(root)-(26 February 2005 - 14:41)-(charged,top)

mq-(/home/marco)-> revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_mov.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_preview.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_dv.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_dvraw.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_mov.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/liblavfile-1.6.so.0.2.2 (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libquicktime/lqt_dv.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcxmlcheck (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lavaddwav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tccat (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2wav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2yuv (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lavinfo (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lavplay (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/yuv2lav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcdemux (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/mplayer (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lavrec (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcscan (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcextract (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/tcdecode (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/lavtrans (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/mencoder (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/import_mov.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/filter_preview.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_dv.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_dvraw.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_mov.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/liblavfile-1.6.so.0.2.2 (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libquicktime/lqt_dv.so (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcxmlcheck (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lavaddwav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tccat (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lav2wav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lav2yuv (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lavinfo (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lavplay (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/yuv2lav (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcdemux (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcprobe (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/mplayer (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lavrec (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcscan (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcextract (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/tcdecode (requires libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/lavtrans (requires libdv.so.2 libdv.so.2)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/mencoder (requires libdv.so.2)

ldd: warning: you do not have execution permission for `/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so'

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

ldd: warning: you do not have execution permission for `/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/bsddb.so'

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload/bsddb.so (requires libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libmozgnome.so (requires libgconf-2.so.4 libORBit-2.so.0 liblinc.so.1 libgnomevfs-2.so.0 libbonobo-activation.so.4 libgnome-2.so.0 libbonobo-2.so.0)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so (requires libgnomevfs-2.so.0 libbonobo-activation.so.4 libORBit-2.so.0 liblinc.so.1)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnegotiateauth.so (requires libgssapi_krb5.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4 =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11 =net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies       ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-0.6.11  

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0  

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

```

----------

## gutter

Hai dei problemi di librerie, reinstalla il software che ti consiglia, ad esclusione di oo e firefox che sono binari.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dai questo comando

```
# emerge --oneshot --nodeps =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11
```

----------

## Danilo

Dall'errore sembra che manchi la libreria in questione.

Non e' che hai, magari per emergere qualcosaltro, il pacchetto libdv?

Se cosi' fosse compilando la  media-libs/libdv-0.104 da appunto quel problema.

Di fatto viene creata una libreria libdv.so.4.0.4 e messo un link a /usr/lib/libdv.so -> libdv.so.4.0.4

Mplayer pero' cerca sempre libdv.so.4.0.2

Io ho risolto mettendo appunto un link con:

```

ln -s  /usr/lib/libdv.so /usr/lib/libdv.so.2 

```

dopo che mi ero trovato in questa situazione

```

$ ls -la  /usr/lib/libdv.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 14  3 feb 14:29 /usr/lib/libdv.so -> libdv.so.4.0.2

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Io ho risolto mettendo appunto un link con:
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s  /usr/lib/libdv.so /usr/lib/libdv.so.2 
> ...

 

Questa non e' per nulla una soluzione pulita. Gli basta praticamente ricompilare mplayer cosi' si collega ai nuovi nomi delle librerie. Facendo un link come fai tu in un futuro ti restano in giro senza piu' sapere se puoi cancellarli

----------

## Manuelixm

Fedeliallalinea ha perfettamente ragione  :Smile:  , ho risolto anche io pochi giorni fa, come suggerisce lui.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io avevo lo stesso problema iniziale, poi ho ricompilato mplayer e ora se prove a lanciare un file mi da questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dran@Core-Linux Scaricati $ mplayer theweekend.wmv
> 
> MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

Che fare? Qualche d'uno di voi ha mai avuto un problema simile?

P.S. se faccio revdep-rebuild mi dice che tutto è ok....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che plugion video usi?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao fedeli!

Dunque ho provato con i vari flag -vo xv etc. etc. ma il risulatato è che non mi funge, nel senso che stavo guardando in rete dei video con mplayerplug-in e notavo che me li caricava fino al 99% e poi non funzionavano, poi ho provato a scaricare uno dei video su disco e ho provato a farlo eseguire... beh il risultato è quello che ti ho stampato, se vuoi ti faccio vedere i flag USE con cui ho compilato mplayer che sono:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  -3dfx +3dnow +3dnowex +X +aalib  +alsa (-altivec) -arts +avi +bidi +cdparanoia -debug -dga -directfb +divx4linux  +doc -dvb +dvd +dvdread +edl +encode +esd +fbcon +ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -ja ck +joystick +jpeg +libcaca -lirc +live +lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx -mmx2 + mpeg -mythtv -nas +network +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png +real +rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga +tga +theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc 0 kB
> 
> 

 

La cosa mi rende perplesso, non è che ho compilato troppa roba? se provassi a fare un emerge depclean e a riemergere il tutto cavando qualche flag?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
$ emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

le use non dovrebbero centrare

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ecco il tutto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@Core-Linux dran # emerge -pv xorg-x11 
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

N.B. Come hardware ho una nvidia Ti4400 e un bi-proc AMD Athlon MP 2000+ i miei cflags sono:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-mp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers"
> 
> 

 

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare:

```
mplayer -vo xv nome_file
```

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova ad usare:
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo xv nome_file
> ```
> ...

 

Già provato, però sembra che mplayer funzioni nel terminale, ma l'output video è una finestra nera...  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già provato, però sembra che mplayer funzioni nel terminale, ma l'output video è una finestra nera... 

 

Lancia:

```

mplayer -vo help
```

e provi uno ad uno tutti i driver di outout fino a che non ne trovi uno che funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

DranXXX usi kde + alsa + arts ?

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> DranXXX usi kde + alsa + arts ?

 

Non penso che il problema sia nel codec audio ma in quello video.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Dunque, scusate, effettivamente mi sono scordato di dire che utilizzo Gnome 2.8 e alsa

ah... se lo stesso file lo apro con totem che ho compilato con backend xine e non gstreamere che non mi permette di vedere i dvd che faccio...

Comunque ora provo il consiglio di gutter... rimanete li che vi dico in 10 minuti se è tutto ok...

Dunque risultati:

mplayer -vo xvmc theweekend.wmv --> inizia 3 secondi di audio e poi esce con il messaggio che ho segnalato in precedanza

mplayer -vo xv theweekend.wmv --> inizia 3 secondi di audio e apre una finestra nera in x e poi il player su console continua a buttare fuori dati

mplayer -vo x11 theweekend.wmv --> mi esce da x direttamente

mplayer -vo xover theweekend.wmv --> inizia 3 secondi di audio e poi esce con il messaggio che ho segnalato in precedanza

mplayer -vo gl theweekend.wmv --> mi esce da x direttamente

mplayer -vo gl2 theweekend.wmv --> mi esce da x direttamente

mplayer -vo sdl theweekend.wmv --> mi esce da x direttamente

mplayer -vo ggi theweekend.wmv --> inizia 3 secondi di audio e apre una finestra nera in x e poi il player su console continua a buttare fuori dati

----------

## gutter

Ma se provi un altro file video funziona? o hai problemi con qualunque video provi?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma se provi un altro file video funziona? o hai problemi con qualunque video provi?

 

per ora ho trovato dei problemi anche su file avi, mov e wmv... non ne ho provati altri... se vuoi verificare, i filmati li scarico da

http://www.internetdj.com/article.php?storyid=511

Prova a guardare tipo stsfaction o un altro filmato se riesci a guardarlo fammi sapere... lo so non sono filmati eccezzionali, ma mi così posso fare delle prove per valutare la bontà delle estensioni multimediali di linux eh eh eh  :Laughing: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Solo per curiosità prova a dare questo comando:

```
mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa video_file
```

teoricamente non dovrebbe funzionarti, ma è una curiosità.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Solo per curiosità prova a dare questo comando:
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa video_file
> ```
> ...

 

sobh sempre uguale....

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao, sempre uguale a quale comportamento? Konsole con dati che scorrono e finestra nera? O video che parte e poi dopo 3 secondi salta tutto?  :Smile: 

Usi solo alsa o anche arts o altro?

Oltre a questo propiro non saprei.

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa non e' per nulla una soluzione pulita. Gli basta praticamente ricompilare mplayer cosi' si collega ai nuovi nomi delle librerie. Facendo un link come fai tu in un futuro ti restano in giro senza piu' sapere se puoi cancellarli

 

Non ci avevo pensato a dare un revdep-rebuild

Questo e' stato il mio output:

```

mymachine root # revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =app-text/gocr-0.39 =dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 =net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/gocr-0.39

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

```

a questo punto dopo un :

```

emerge  gocr python gnome-vfs mjpegtools mplayer 

rm  .revdep-rebuild.*

 
```

ho rilanciato il revdep-rebuild -p e :

```
revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/vfs/modules/libcdda.so (requires libcdda_paranoia.so.0 libcdda_interface.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkwordlatexexport.so (requires libdpstk.so.0 libdps.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/Tk_Theme/theme.so (requires libtcl8.3.so libtk8.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.1/lib-dynload/_tkinter.so (requires libtk8.3.so libtcl8.3.so)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libmozgnome.so (requires liblinc.so.1)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnegotiateauth.so (requires libgssapi_krb5.so.2)

  broken /opt/firefox/components/libnkgnomevfs.so (requires liblinc.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0

```

Mi vorrebbe riemergere python e gnome-vfs 

Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3

 

Hai notato le versioni? IMHO c'é un pò di sporcizia che vaga sul tuo HD....

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0

 

E qui non puoi fare molto... probabilmente il binario é stato preparato su una macchina con USE/Versione pacchetti differenti dai tuoi e le librerie installate ti daranno sempre problemi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.1.3-r1
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 
> 
> Hai notato le versioni? IMHO c'é un pò di sporcizia che vaga sul tuo HD....
> ...

 

Stasera faro' un check per vedere le versioni installate.  Forse avro' dimenticato di unmergiare python e gnome

Per quanto riguarda firefox gia' lo sapevo... quando avro' un po di tempo provvedero' a emergere il sorgente

Grazie

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao, sempre uguale a quale comportamento? Konsole con dati che scorrono e finestra nera? O video che parte e poi dopo 3 secondi salta tutto? 
> 
> Usi solo alsa o anche arts o altro?
> 
> Oltre a questo propiro non saprei.

 

Dunque con l'opzione che mi hai dato non fa nulla, non parte neanche a riprodurre...  :Confused: 

Mmmm... probabilmente tutto è dovuto ad una installazione poco pulita di gentoo... effettivamente ho provato alcuni programmini  in versione ~x86  :Embarassed: 

Quindi provo a insistere e poi vi so dire  :Wink: 

Dunque per ora qualche cosa si muove... avevo un tot di librerie ~x86 e ora le sto ripulendo con quelle stabili... eh eh eh sembra che dopo un "revdep-rebuild -p" mi segnali un pò di incongruenze... ah ho notato che anche le librerie sdl mi danno dei problemi, non riesco a giocare + a neverball e a nwn... mmm vedremo... per ora il mio biprocessore sta compilando a manetta!  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

ora kmplayer parte, solo che qundo parte il filmato mi freeza tutto e mi posso solo spegnere il computer col tasto di spegnimento....

Che info vi servono?

----------

## matttions

Sempre su mplayer ..

riuscita a compilarlo con il 3.4.3-20050110 ?

Da me dice che nn va bene proprio il compilatore !!!

ChissÃ  perchÃ¨!

----------

## Dr.Dran

Eureka, ce l'ho fatta ragazzi!!! vi ricordate che avevo lasciato compilare tutto giorni e giorni fa? Bene oggi ho rifatto l'operazione però prima ho pulito tutto il sistema con:

```

emerge -C mplayer 

emerge depclean

```

e poi ho eliminato tutte le configurazioni in giro di mplayer e affini e poi ho riemerso con tutte le dipendenze cercando di mantenere tutte le versioni stabili delle ibrerie senza nessuna ~x86 ed ora funziona di nuovo tutto... WOW che bello e grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

P.S. (apro una piccola parentesi) nessuno sa per caso se con Totem compilato con Gstreamer si riescono a leggere tutti i dvd?

----------

## inspiron

come posso capire qual'e la vera causa del mio problema?

grazie

----------

